# Christmas Carriage Parade



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The carriage parade was a lot of fun, even if it was damp! There were 7 turnouts, and they loved having us. 

Sadly, my friend wrecked her truck while bringing her horses to the village....she and the horses are OK! The truck is probably totaled.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Any Photos? Of the parade not the wreck!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

That sounds like it would be a lot of fun. Any photos? Sorry about your friends truck. That's a bummer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Here we are in the "line up" after the parade.

This is the Mennonite Morgan, JR, put to our 1905 Yale Saylor wagon.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice photo. Very nice 'buggy' /wagon. Pretty horse, he looks like an old fashioned Morgan.
Did any of the carts/buggies/wagons have jingle bells or decorations ?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, yes! I wish you could see the carriage next to me......see the flowers on the wheels? The whole thing was decked out like that....and both horses in the pair wore FULL bells!

There was a beautiful Appy mini. A Morgan pair. Two white Welsh pony turnouts. A Percheron team that belongs to the village. The horses next to me are a pair of Hackney horses.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Very nice turn out!


----------

